# Just another issue with my belly........



## chopjaw (Dec 30, 2015)

My first attempt was not how I wanted it to go.  I bought strips instead of a slab.  SO Now I have bought a slab of pork belly.  I also bought a scale and measured with exact weight.  Plus I had the time away from work to make this happen...

I have 2- 5lb slabs curing in the fridge.  They were weighed and the calculated cure#1, plus salt & sugar was added.  I have one slab made that I put bourbon in (to try out) and the other is just Cure, S&P. 

My initial plan was going to cure them and pull after 7 days.  Dry and back into the fridge for a 24hr period to form the pellicle, and then  smoke.  Here's where the problem is, I was called out of town and have to leave this coming Sunday.  Saturday was going to be my 7th day of curing and I was going to pull and smoke of Sunday.  This is where I need your help.  I'm thinking of pull the meat on Friday, wash and back into the fridge to get the pellicle and smoke on Sat.  OR just keep the meat curing....

So my question is this:  Can I leave the belly in the cure for 14 days (until I get home) and then pull and wash, then back into the fridge to form the pellicle?

Will 14 days in the cure hurt the meat?  How long should I keep in the fridge after I wash them?   I plan on smoking the belly at 140°-150° for about 6hrs.

Any help you can offer will be greatly appreciated....


----------



## daveomak (Dec 30, 2015)

14 days in the refer on cure etc. is the best of all scenarios....   That will allow for the salt, sugar, cure etc. to really penetrate in a uniform manner....  that is what you want...


----------



## mowin (Dec 30, 2015)

I agree with Dave,  I cure mine for 14 day. Can't over cure, but you can under cure.


----------



## radioguy (Dec 30, 2015)

Yep let go for a few extra days...you can't hurry good bacon.

Safe travels

RG


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 30, 2015)

All good advice, let in cure til you get back to it


----------



## chopjaw (Dec 30, 2015)

Dave, as always you give great advice and thanks again my man!  

How long to fridge after 14 days of cure?


----------



## daveomak (Dec 31, 2015)

It seems like the longer each process step takes, the better the bacon...   Meaning much more mature flavor...depth of flavor...   I think my last batch sat for 7 days in the refer after the rinse from the curing step...  then smoke for 2, 6 hours periods with a 12-24 hour rest in the middle....   then at least 7 days rest again in the refer...  All of the resting periods were without wraps...   open air so to speak...    I'm gonna liken the process to dry aging beef...   the meat tenderizes, ages, and the flavor intensifies....

Some might say I'm full of it but, it tastes that way to me, and me and Bride are the only ones that matter..   In fact it was her that noted the last batch was the best bacon she had ever had...   She noted the depth of flavor...   I don't argue with Bride...  I may be an idiot but not that stupid...


----------



## smokin monkey (Dec 31, 2015)

Good advise above, you can't over cure but you can under cure. 14 Days[emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## whistech (Dec 31, 2015)

Dave, do you rest in the fridge between each smoke?    Thanks, Arlie


----------



## chopjaw (Dec 31, 2015)

whistech said:


> Dave, do you rest in the fridge between each smoke?    Thanks, Arlie



I would think yes but a great question..


----------



## daveomak (Dec 31, 2015)

whistech said:


> Dave, do you rest in the fridge between each smoke? Thanks, Arlie


No...  You want any meat that you smoke to be above ambient temps so condensate does not form...   water is bad on meat you are smoking.....

If the temp is below 50 F, I don't worry about it for the 12 hours or so..  Smoke is an "anti bacterial" or something like that...  so I read somewhere...  Then the meat is reheated to smoker temp before the smoke is added...


----------



## gibsorz (Dec 31, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> I'm gonna liken the process to dry aging beef...   the meat tenderizes, ages, and the flavor intensifies....
> Some might say I'm full of it but, it tastes that way to me, and me and Bride are the only ones that matter



That is exactly what is happening. You can also liken it to making a country ham, prosciutto or the Italian version of bacon, pancetta. 

Mmmm cured pork products. I'm impatiently waiting for mine. Comes out of the cure on the 2nd at 8 pm....the hardest part is being out of bacon and waiting for the new stuff....need to plan this out better!!!


----------



## jeff 1 (Jan 2, 2016)

I would leave in cure. Once you get back rinse and test fry a piece to see if it is to salty and then you can soak in ice water for 30 min or so. After I let it set and dry in fridge to leach moisture out  for a day I will usually put them on hangers and hang them in front of a fan to finish drying and form the tacky outside. I double smoke mine sometimes with 10-12 hours of smoke each time. After the first session I bring them in and let them breath hanging on the hangers in front of fan then hang them or put on racks in fridge over night. Next day I do same process with letting them hang in front of fan for a while before it goes back in the smoker. I cold smoke mine also. Hot or warm smoke will be a bit different.


----------



## gibsorz (Jan 2, 2016)

Considering salt is absorbed into the meat at a faster rate than sugar, going to 14 days *should* produce a less salty bacon because the sugar will have time to penetrate the meat.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 2, 2016)

gibsorz said:


> Considering salt is absorbed into the meat at a faster rate than sugar, going to 14 days *should* produce a less salty bacon because the sugar will have time to penetrate the meat.


gibsorz, afternoon

I've heard that...   Is there somewhere you can link to that has any kind of reputation that can be cited ...  I'd like a reference for folks when I mention that.....  

Thanks,  Dave...


----------



## gibsorz (Jan 2, 2016)

DaveOmak said:


> gibsorz, afternoon
> I've heard that...   Is there somewhere you can link to that has any kind of reputation that can be cited ...  I'd like a reference for folks when I mention that.....
> 
> Thanks,  Dave...



Dave,
I've read 2 articles :

Sugar absorption http://www.genuineideas.com/ArticlesIndex/sugarbrine.html

Salt absorption
http://www.genuineideas.com/ArticlesIndex/diffusion.html

Their scientific method seems well thought out and they do have sources as well. 

Of note on the test,the sugar penetrated 5mm in 24 hours, where as the salt goes a full 17mm. 

The just of it being sugar molecules are larger than salt molecules, so take longer to penetrate through the meat. Their conclusion is "The diffusion rate is at least 5-10 times slower than salt" If you were to use a sugar of smaller molecule than table sugar (like they did), absorption would increase. I wonder what the smallest sugar molecule would be and how it would effect penetration.

They say common sugar will penetrate meat at a rate of .4 of an inch per week. So with the skin removed on bacon, a 2 inch slab would be fully penetrate in about 18 days (.4 inches from either side =.8 per week. 2/.8=2.5 weeks).


----------



## daveomak (Jan 2, 2016)

Thanks very much....   That explain bunches.....   I owe you.....    Dave


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 2, 2016)

My thoughts with a couple additional threads.  Salt vs Sugar Absorption Rate?

T


----------



## chopjaw (Jan 13, 2016)

Welp,

After 14 days curing.  I removed and smoked.  I smoked the belly for 14hrs.  1hr per day in the cure.  Not sure if that is what you are supposed to do but that's what I did.....:)

Day one with homemade bacon is like prom night at the hotel..... (no not really but almost..)

There is allot I will do different next time.  I am looking at getting a meat slicer and a Vaccum bagger so I can really do it right.  Gotta wait for funds. 

Thanks again for all of the help!  I could not of done it without you..

Enjoy the photos..













012f353f06930347a6e4332bd964ad212dd7e0042d.jpg



__ chopjaw
__ Jan 13, 2016


















01719fc8b23be849c3deeb01b0e0b4fc9d24fa28a0.jpg



__ chopjaw
__ Jan 13, 2016


















015451a96ac7fc1b4a9066471c2e0ade4df07aa42b.jpg



__ chopjaw
__ Jan 13, 2016


















01d9e577dfa9e1dd516ea6daf0f59ba74c3b9193f5.jpg



__ chopjaw
__ Jan 13, 2016


















019ad6b264a09cfeece262c660b4c4f9c4cb436e4b.jpg



__ chopjaw
__ Jan 13, 2016


















0149546d85fc20dc62d1a333461f257e4f495b62aa.jpg



__ chopjaw
__ Jan 13, 2016


















01eedb72ba4777fe4bd4c0c589a91eab6303e41ce1.jpg



__ chopjaw
__ Jan 13, 2016


















01e3c0ebbd3fd530c45fd3c5d0ec3f613bce8699b1.jpg



__ chopjaw
__ Jan 13, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 13, 2016)

The bacon looks delicious! If you sliced those by hand you have some serious knife skills!

Al


----------



## mowin (Jan 13, 2016)

Great job. Nice color too.:points:


----------



## chopjaw (Jan 13, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> The bacon looks delicious! If you sliced those by hand you have some serious knife skills!
> 
> Al


Thanks but I just have a very serious sharp knife...   Plus the trick is to put in the freezer and when the meat firms up, slice thin....

Thanks Al.


----------



## radioguy (Jan 13, 2016)

Looks great !  Good color! 

When is the next batch?

RG


----------



## gibsorz (Jan 13, 2016)

Beautiful. Now let it mellow a little and it will be just perfect!!


----------

